# Opinion poll on open carry



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Here you go bigbulls.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

So, what are the choices of the poll?


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Sorry it took awhile. :thumbsup:


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I do think there are places where it shouldn't be allowed at all like jails, courthouses and the crazy ward at the hospital. Basically where known criminals or mentally unstable people are.

Could you imagine the look on a bank robbers face with 30 people standing in line with a piece on their hip?


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

> I do think there are places where it shouldn't be allowed at all like jails, courthouses and the crazy ward at the hospital. Basically where known criminals or mentally unstable people are.


I voted any where any time with out a record but I am assuming that certain places will obviously be off limits to firearms all together.... such as jails, court houses, etc... I do believe that carrying of a firearm, whether CC or OC should be allowed absolutely any where that there is not armed security / LEO at every single entrance to a building, such as college campuses, air ports, civic center, etc...


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

bigbulls said:


> I voted any where any time with out a record but I am assuming that certain places will obviously be off limits to firearms all together.... such as jails, court houses, etc... I do believe that carrying of a firearm, whether CC or OC should be allowed absolutely any where that there is not armed security / LEO at every single entrance to a building, such as college campuses, air ports, civic center, etc...



See that's funny to me. I think all those places that you mentioned that I didn't should be legal. Think about the West Virginia shooting. Did you know there were people killed that had their carry permit, but couldn't carry at school. I've discussed that several times with our school resource officer. Both of us agree that any shooter who had half a brain would take him out first because he's the only one on campus that can have a gun. There are states that allow CC in schools for that reason. Also another reason to pick CC over OC, if your in a civic center with 10K people do you want them to know you have a gun? A lot of people are stupid and would react poorly. On the other hand, where does your right to defend yourself end? CC is the only solution in THAT situation.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

> See that's funny to me. I think all those places that you mentioned that I didn't should be legal.


You misunderstood. I said those places _*should*_ be legal to carry both OC and CC. 

The ONLY places I think would be acceptable to be off limits is places like court houses where there is armed LEO's at every entrance that isn't locked up tight.

I don't believe that my right to protect myself ever ends.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

bigbulls said:


> You misunderstood. I said those places _*should*_ be legal to carry both OC and CC.
> 
> The ONLY places I think would be acceptable to be off limits is places like court houses where there is armed LEO's at every entrance that isn't locked up tight.
> 
> I don't believe that my right to protect myself ever ends.



Sorry, seems we are in agreement then.:thumbsup:


So, how did the pier thing go. I still haven't got an answer.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

> So, how did the pier thing go. I still haven't got an answer.


IDK, I would have like to have gone but my wife is major sick so I haven't left eh house all weekend except to make a quick run to the store.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

bigbulls said:


> IDK, I would have like to have gone but my wife is major sick so I haven't left eh house all weekend except to make a quick run to the store.



Thought I remembered someone saying people were carrying AR's and AKs. If that's true, that's just stupid. I guess they have the right, but come on. Taking an AK on the pier is like a fat girl wearing a thong. She's got the right to do what she want but it still shouldn't be done.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

I only support it from a rights standpoint. Practically speaking, I don't agree with open carry and rarely choose to do so when legally able to.

On a side note its interesting to gauge people's opinion on firearms through OC. I'm currently in Alaska and OCed in a grocery store last week and no one batted an eye or said anything.


----------



## milesvdustin (Jun 25, 2011)

I agree That open carry should be allowed whenever a person chooses. Except it should have similar restrictions like ccw does like no felons, not in bars, etc... I still prefer ccw personally.


----------



## T-REX (Mar 1, 2011)

I don't have a problem with open carry itself my problem would be with the individual carrying I think to obtain a oc permit you should have to go through some type of training to help prepare you for a situation when you may have to use it just because you have the right to carry a firearm doesnt mean you have the sense,training,or ability to use it safely!I have been to the shooting range many times where there were people handling firearms that had the right to but had no Damn business with one in there hands!An open carry law could possibly cut down on crimes such as robbery an theft ect. but with a bunch of untrained entitled people toting guns around just for the sake of "look look I have a gun" you are bound to have more accidents occurring!


----------



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm all for open carry being legal because I'm a libertarian (as long as concealed carry stays legal also that is). That being said I don't think I would do it nor do I think it is a good idea for most situations in public.


----------



## pierbound (Sep 1, 2008)

johnf said:


> I do think there are places where it shouldn't be allowed at all like jails, courthouses and the crazy ward at the hospital. Basically where known criminals or mentally unstable people are.
> 
> Could you imagine the look on a bank robbers face with 30 people standing in line with a piece on their hip?


F.S.790.06 (12)(a) A license issued under this section does not authorize any person to openly carry a handgun or carry a concealed weapon or firearm into:
1. Any place of nuisance as defined in s. 823.05;
2. Any police, sheriff, or highway patrol station;
3. Any detention facility, prison, or jail;
4. Any courthouse;
5. Any courtroom, except that nothing in this section would preclude a judge from carrying a concealed weapon or determining who will carry a concealed weapon in his or her courtroom;
6. Any polling place;
7. Any meeting of the governing body of a county, public school district, municipality, or special district;
8. Any meeting of the Legislature or a committee thereof;
9. Any school, college, or professional athletic event not related to firearms;
10. Any elementary or secondary school facility or administration building;
11. Any career center;
12. Any portion of an establishment licensed to dispense alcoholic beverages for consumption on the premises, which portion of the establishment is primarily devoted to such purpose;
13. Any college or university facility unless the licensee is a registered student, employee, or faculty member of such college or university and the weapon is a stun gun or nonlethal electric weapon or device designed solely for defensive purposes and the weapon does not fire a dart or projectile;
14. The inside of the passenger terminal and sterile area of any airport, provided that no person shall be prohibited from carrying any legal firearm into the terminal, which firearm is encased for shipment for purposes of checking such firearm as baggage to be lawfully transported on any aircraft; or
15. Any place where the carrying of firearms is prohibited by federal law.
(b) A person licensed under this section shall not be prohibited from carrying or storing a firearm in a vehicle for lawful purposes.:notworthy: Just a little info.


----------



## pierbound (Sep 1, 2008)

Naby said:


> I'm all for open carry being legal because I'm a libertarian (as long as concealed carry stays legal also that is). That being said I don't think I would do it nor do I think it is a good idea for most situations in public.


I agree but what some of the people on the other posts want to do is say "We don't want you OC here" that should be a personal choice and the state needs to give lawful gun owners that choice,


----------



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

pierbound said:


> I agree but what some of the people on the other posts want to do is say "We don't want you OC here" that should be a personal choice and the state needs to give lawful gun owners that choice,


Agreed. I want the choice, even though I wouldn't do it.


----------



## pierbound (Sep 1, 2008)

I CC 100% of the time because the state doesn't give us the choice so when I go out fishing on the pier I OC only because it's the only time we can f.s. 790.25(3)(h) and if someone asks me about my firearm I explain to them why I OC and I've had some people say to me "yeah we have OC in our state and it's just not a big deal" :thumbup:

There are times when OC makes sense, Fishing on a river, hunting, camping, Target shooting and those are the legal places. Now the illegal places are canoeing, hiking, jogging, atv riding, horseback riding, a restaurant, bike riding, and many more but it should be our choice not the state, 44 states have OC, 12 are permissive open carry They permit open carry to all non-prohibited citizens without permit or license. Open carry is lawful on foot and in a motor vehicle.
14 are Licensed open carry They permit open carry of a handgun to all non-prohibited citizens once they have been issued a permit or license. Open carry of a handgun is lawful on foot and in a motor vehicle.
16 are anomalous open carry In these states, open carry of a handgun is generally lawful, but the state may lack preemption or there may be other significant restrictions. The limitations and/or lack of pre-emption means that certain areas of these states are, in their judicial system and law enforcement societies, not very friendly towards the practice.
and 6 are Non-permissive open carry states Florida is 1 In these states, open carry of a handgun is not lawful, or is only lawful under such a limited set of circumstances that public carry is prohibited. Such limited circumstances may include when hunting, or while traveling to/from hunting locations, while on property controlled by the person carrying, or for lawful self-defense.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Since your other thread got locked - just because I don't agree with you on open carry does not mean that I am mis-informed or have an improper mindset with regards to the 2nd amendment. I simply disagree with you on the value of open carry - and I see no need for it in public.

We are fortunate to live in a gun-friendly state (at least in the panhandle) that provides a shall-issue CWL. We don't need folks wearing thigh rigs with a Desert Eagle in the local mall...

Responsible gun owners have a mechanism to carry a firearm (concealed) for self defense. There is no viable reason to change the law so that a few people can make a spectacle of themselves in public.

It serves no purpose. You will not change my position.


----------



## pierbound (Sep 1, 2008)

scubapro said:


> Since your other thread got locked - just because I don't agree with you on open carry does not mean that I am mis-informed or have an improper mindset with regards to the 2nd amendment. I simply disagree with you on the value of open carry - and I see no need for it in public.
> 
> We are fortunate to live in a gun-friendly state (at least in the panhandle) that provides a shall-issue CWL. We don't need folks wearing thigh rigs with a Desert Eagle in the local mall...
> 
> ...


I am not trying to change your opinion it's your right but most people that I have been listening to who oppose OC Oppose it for the wrong reason it's all about "Choice" not walking down the street with a colt 45 strapped to your leg for everyone to see, just because Florida is a shall issue state doesn't make them a gun-friendly, and if you do some research you will find that Florida is not as gun-friendly as you think you will see that florida carry and the nra have over the years worked tiredly to get restrictive gun restrictions off the books.


----------



## pierbound (Sep 1, 2008)

Let me ask you something scubapro, do you like the white house cramming healthcare down your throat, there is a mechanism in place for healthcare it's called private health care but the white house doesn't want us to choose who we insure with that's the same thing with the OC debate, not saying everyone will do it.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

scubapro said:


> Since your other thread got locked - just because I don't agree with you on open carry does not mean that I am mis-informed or have an improper mindset with regards to the 2nd amendment. I simply disagree with you on the value of open carry - and I see no need for it in public.
> 
> We are fortunate to live in a gun-friendly state (at least in the panhandle) that provides a shall-issue CWL. We don't need folks wearing thigh rigs with a Desert Eagle in the local mall...
> 
> ...


I agree with scubapro. I carry a gun to protect my self and my family,period. not to look like a [email protected]$$, or simply because I "can".or have the right. There is absolutely no tactical advantage to open carry. You can't shoot any faster, and you aren't going to scare 
a crackhead. All your going to do is become a target, which is fine with me.you play Rambo,ill go home and play with my little girl.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

pierbound said:


> Let me ask you something scubapro, do you like the white house cramming healthcare down your throat, there is a mechanism in place for healthcare it's called private health care but the white house doesn't want us to choose who we insure with that's the same thing with the OC debate, not saying everyone will do it.


I don't see the two issues as being remotely similar in any way ... Nice try though.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

T-REX said:


> I don't have a problem with open carry itself my problem would be with the individual carrying I think to obtain a oc permit you should have to go through some type of training to help prepare you for a situation when you may have to use it just because you have the right to carry a firearm doesnt mean you have the sense,training,or ability to use it safely!I have been to the shooting range many times where there were people handling firearms that had the right to but had no Damn business with one in there hands!An open carry law could possibly cut down on crimes such as robbery an theft ect. but with a bunch of untrained entitled people toting guns around just for the sake of "look look I have a gun" you are bound to have more accidents occurring!



That would be a good argument if there weren't so many states that already have it and don't have any problems with it. Virtually no accidents at all. You're more likely to get seriously burned at a starbucks than getting shot in an OC state.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

pierbound said:


> F.S.790.06 (12)(a) A license issued under this section does not authorize any person to openly carry a handgun or carry a concealed weapon or firearm into:
> 1. Any place of nuisance as defined in s. 823.05;
> 2. Any police, sheriff, or highway patrol station;
> 3. Any detention facility, prison, or jail;
> ...


I think those are too restrictive and would lift the ones in red if I could.

Why would we restrict the right to protect ourselves in the places where most mass shootings happen. Mass shooters look for a place where they can be most effective, places where other people CAN'T have guns. 

I've got buddies who live in open carry state. They say people don't pay any attention to them when they are carrying. It's not the boogy man that it's being made into here.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

So roughly 80% of us think there should be less restrictions on OC than now.


----------



## Az-Vic (Jan 7, 2012)

Coming from a truely firearms friendly state, 
arizona, I can recognize a not so friendly firearms state when I step into it, and Florida is definitely not firearms friendly when it comes to ranking.
In Arizona, non-prohibited person can carry, open or concealed, although they still issue CCWs to those wishing to obtain one, which I keep, just to have when traveling thru states when going back home.
It is not uncommon at all to see open carry in many places in Arizona, Walmart, bank, post office....just about anywhere, and not to many people do the stop and stare thing, it's almost "accepted" now.
I seldom carry open, unless coming home from coyote hunting, where Ive worn my revolver in the field, and am just to lazy to remove it before heading into a restuarant or Walmart. I always prefer concealed carry, and do 98% of the time, but don't have a problem with open carry. Sure, I shake my head at some of the fellas I see toting cheap crap or tactical type holsters and handguns, but it is their right, all our rights to do so, so like ti or not, I support it.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*I think it puts a bullseye on ya. They should just not prosicute if the wind blows your jacket so your weapon shows or if it's outline is noticable.*


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Was there "NOT A SINGLE" picture taken during this event? I just want to see a bunch of gun toting fishermen with a bunch of guns for protection fishing. All I asked in the last thread was for someone to take pictures. Was there any taken? If so please post them.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Hey you don't like FAT girls??? LOL

OC for me is so no matter if my CC is printed or flashes/shown there would be no issue as I probably would not OC in public. I feel like I am too restricted in carrying now because of some locations are restricted and wearing light clothes in the summer here.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

TURTLE said:


> *I think it puts a bullseye on ya. They should just not prosicute if the wind blows your jacket so your weapon shows or if it's outline is noticable.*


So legalize it, you cc so the target is on someone else's back. 

If it were legal I would OC while scouting deer, and probably when I go walking. Otherwise it wouldn't change anything for me. I would like option though.


----------



## pierbound (Sep 1, 2008)

Az-Vic said:


> Coming from a truely firearms friendly state,
> arizona, I can recognize a not so friendly firearms state when I step into it, and Florida is definitely not firearms friendly when it comes to ranking.
> In Arizona, non-prohibited person can carry, open or concealed, although they still issue CCWs to those wishing to obtain one, which I keep, just to have when traveling thru states when going back home.
> It is not uncommon at all to see open carry in many places in Arizona, Walmart, bank, post office....just about anywhere, and not to many people do the stop and stare thing, it's almost "accepted" now.
> I seldom carry open, unless coming home from coyote hunting, where Ive worn my revolver in the field, and am just to lazy to remove it before heading into a restuarant or Walmart. I always prefer concealed carry, and do 98% of the time, but don't have a problem with open carry. Sure, I shake my head at some of the fellas I see toting cheap crap or tactical type holsters and handguns, but it is their right, all our rights to do so, so like ti or not, I support it.


Thank You......you can't get that thru some of these people in this thread, to them OC makes you a target, you will drop your gun and shoot someone or some other ridiculous comment, see that's what we don't have here in Florida the option/choice to carry openly if we so choose, we lost that right in 87 when they passed CC and it has cost lawful citizens thousands of dollars, Time, fighting the system for being arrested for Illegal OC and it's unfortunate when you have people not only in this post but the other ones relating to the OC issue that say they're all for the 2nd but lean towards the left thinking mentality, oh they'll come back and bash me an say I'm for the 2nd but read the other posts.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f22/open-carry-fishing-event-navarre-pier-121644/

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f74/navarre-pier-open-carry-fishing-124247/


----------



## pierbound (Sep 1, 2008)

Realtor said:


> Was there "NOT A SINGLE" picture taken during this event? I just want to see a bunch of gun toting fishermen with a bunch of guns for protection fishing. All I asked in the last thread was for someone to take pictures. Was there any taken? If so please post them.


Here ya go....Photo's:thumbup:

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.co...bums/1st-navarre-florida-carry-fishing-event/


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

okay, thanks. how many people there had their guns with them?


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

open carry to me just makes you a target.....some people would love to take it from you....I do open carry when in my woods.... working,cutting firewood and so fourth ....never have I ever.... felt the need to, on a pier while fishing....especially around salt water  ....I do take it with me while fishing the local lakes and returning to the ramp after dark, when very few people are around, if any....but to each there own....and it wouldn't bother me a bit if they were....I stay out of trouble and controversy and try and mind my own business


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

pierbound said:


> Here ya go....Photo's:thumbup:
> 
> http://www.pensacolafishingforum.co...bums/1st-navarre-florida-carry-fishing-event/


So, even less of a big deal than I thought it would be. Was it even on the news?


----------



## pierbound (Sep 1, 2008)

johnf said:


> So, even less of a big deal than I thought it would be. Was it even on the news?


yes tv 3, navarre press and 1360 pensacola


----------



## titan77 (May 13, 2012)

i have no problem with open carry just not on 4 of july weekend


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Looked like the same 5-6 guys bunched up in one spot.


----------



## pierbound (Sep 1, 2008)

DoneDeal2 said:


> Looked like the same 5-6 guys bunched up in one spot.


actually their was 9 of us and 12 others who were wanting to be there were working but will be at the next 1 every month 2nd sat. and we had 3 people CC which is 1 of the options for people who don't feel comfortable OC.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Why am I not surprised....

A Taurus PT-something in a Serpa holster designed for something else!:whistling:
































I suppose if you can force it in and it "locks" in place, all is well...right??:no:

The spokesman and organizer of the controversial "Open Carry at the Pier" event -- wearing a $300 example of the latest Brazilian engineering in an incorrect holster.... PRICELESS! :laughing:


----------



## pierbound (Sep 1, 2008)

Are you for real???


----------



## pierbound (Sep 1, 2008)

scubapro said:


> Why am I not surprised....
> 
> A Taurus PT-something in a Serpa holster designed for something else!:whistling:
> 
> ...


actually it's a sig pro 2021 and it does fit the tarus 45, and if you spend more time doing research you would know that the black hawk serpa holster's fit more then one particular firearm, like I said uneducated and misinformed, I wouldn't even respond you've already shown us your intelligence or should I say "Lack of" :thumbsup:


----------



## pierbound (Sep 1, 2008)

scubapro said:


> I don't see the two issues as being remotely similar in any way ... Nice try though.


I wouldn't expect you to see the similarity,no more then some of the fishermen on the pier to see the similarity between the proposed shark fishing ban a month ago and OC and that is your problem you don't see it.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I think the only time you need to carry it in the open is when you are doing an activity like hunting or fishing.

Just my thought on the matter.


----------



## pierbound (Sep 1, 2008)

scubapro said:


> Since your other thread got locked - just because I don't agree with you on open carry does not mean that I am mis-informed or have an improper mindset with regards to the 2nd amendment. I simply disagree with you on the value of open carry - and I see no need for it in public.
> 
> We are fortunate to live in a gun-friendly state (at least in the panhandle) that provides a shall-issue CWL. We don't need folks wearing thigh rigs with a Desert Eagle in the local mall...
> 
> ...


we live in a state where organizations like the NRA and Florida Carry and people like me and others that get involved in doing events and attend meetings so people like yourself can call florida a gun-friendly state, you couldn't be farther from the truth, Read and Learn then when you have all the facts then you can say to yourself "I've done the research" I'm not trying to change your position you have to do it yourself unfortunately some people have a sense of tunnel vision they only see straight ahead and nothing factual around them. http://www.floridacarry.org/:thumbup:


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

This really looks more like some wannabee Rambo's saying "look at me, I gotta a GUN!". I think that is what will happen in FL with some of the yahoo's we have, AZ is an entirely different mentality.

I do like the OC option just so if it prints or is exposed nothing happens. I always open carry on the lease but in public I CC. Really don't want the bad guy to know I am carrying and where/what before he acts.

Different strokes and thoughts, I would not fight the option but would be concerned if it passes, guess I don't trust everyone that has a permit as they really don't get enough training prior to being able to carry legally.


----------



## pierbound (Sep 1, 2008)

Outside9 said:


> I think the only time you need to carry it in the open is when you are doing an activity like hunting or fishing.
> 
> Just my thought on the matter.


you are correct Outside9 but the illegal places are canoeing, hiking, jogging, atv riding, horseback riding, a restaurant, bike riding, and many more but it should be our choice not the state,

http://www.floridacarry.org/
http://www.opencarry.org/index.html


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Sorry, Blackhawk neither offers or recommends any of their Serpa holsters for the Taurus PT 145. Your "research" must have consisted of an Internet search where you found some other "expert" who crammed his Taurus into a Serpa designed and produced for a Sig...

Yes, some Serpas are made and sold for multiple makes of firearms. I have one - but both makes & models are imprinted into the back of the holster. In that case, Blackhawk has tested the holster, deemed it safe & appropriate and the product liability is intact.

In your case - your use of the holster made for a Sig to carry a Taurus goes completely against their warning statement not to use a holster for a firearm that it isn't designed for. It has not been tested by Blackhawk, or deemed safe - and has no product liability.

What was I saying earlier about a doofus with no clue practicing open carry?


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

The proponent & spokesman for open carry - carrying a Taurus in a holster designed for a Sig garners about as much respect as a volunteer fireman driving a $300 "beater" car - with a $2k Whelen lightbar mounted on the roof...thinking he's a Chief.

Friends don't let friends buy a Taurus - much less carry it openly...in a holster for a Sig.


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

scubapro said:


> The proponent & spokesman for open carry - carrying a Taurus in a holster designed for a Sig garners about as much respect as a volunteer fireman driving a $300 "beater" car - with a $2k Whelen lightbar mounted on the roof...thinking he's a Chief.
> 
> Friends don't let friends buy a Taurus - much less carry it openly...in a holster for a Sig.


As much as you and I normally disagree, this post made me laugh like hell. Spot on , and I agree.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

So far a little over 73% believe that OC should be less restrictive than the current Florida law has it. :thumbup:


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

DoneDeal2 said:


> As much as you and I normally disagree, this post made me laugh like hell. Spot on , and I agree.


Too funny - when I wrote that post, I knew you would be one on this forum who could develop a mental picture of exactly what I was describing...and I'm sure have seen examples in person over the years...

I hope it didn't make you "spew" your keyboard!


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Well it nearly did!


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

I don't see a problem with OC. Roll out. Enjoy it. Hell if you're going to hate on someone for wanting to look like a badass then you might as well look at the ones that drive massive trucks with no scratches in the bed, those who drive a corvette that never goes over 55, Jeeps that have snorkels but are spotless and covered in chrome this list goes on and on...



Now, that being said I think the event was a bad way of going about promoting it and those things likely do more harm than good.


----------



## Az-Vic (Jan 7, 2012)

I'll see your handguns at the pier,and raise you an AR15 at a Phoenix Obama pep rally, Bam-bam was inside at the convention center, this guy was outside with other protesters.
And yes....thats a spare loaded mag in his pocket....thats how we roll in Az baby


----------



## pierbound (Sep 1, 2008)

scubapro said:


> Sorry, Blackhawk neither offers or recommends any of their Serpa holsters for the Taurus PT 145. Your "research" must have consisted of an Internet search where you found some other "expert" who crammed his Taurus into a Serpa designed and produced for a Sig...
> 
> Yes, some Serpas are made and sold for multiple makes of firearms. I have one - but both makes & models are imprinted into the back of the holster. In that case, Blackhawk has tested the holster, deemed it safe & appropriate and the product liability is intact.
> 
> ...


That goes to show how little you know I did call blackhawk and discussed the issue with them, and the fact is the Taurus PT145 does fit the holster without cramming it in as you alleged. The fact is it did come from them with the warranty in place as is, And I'm not going sit here and try to justify this holster to a moron this is the only thing you have to do, you don't have the smarts to actually get out and fight for gun rights like myself and others around the state but you will sit there and leach the benefits from our work.:thumbsup:


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

pierbound said:


> That goes to show how little you know I did call blackhawk and discussed the issue with them, and the fact is the Taurus PT145 does fit the holster without cramming it in as you alleged. The fact is it did come from them with the warranty in place as is, And I'm not going sit here and try to justify this holster to a moron this is the only thing you have to do, you don't have the smarts to actually get out and fight for gun rights like myself and others around the state but you will sit there and leach the benefits from our work.:thumbsup:


Take another reading lesson! Warning and Warranty are two different things. You can say what you want to but Blackhawk is not going to go out on a liability limb for you using their holster with an un recommended weapon. You chose the OC fight and now it kills you when everyone thinks your a squirrel.


----------

